# 11/30 ulm



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Gin Clear Water!!! As a result, I think, the trout were right up next to the grass ambushing bait. Every fish I caught was within a foot or two of the grass line. Casting anywhere else was a waste of time. No bigg'uns but caught 16 to get my limit of 5 then waded in. Corky Fat Boy #99

BTW I think the water will stay this way until we get some wind next week.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice. That's a great clear water color.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work buddy!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Hammered them again yesterday but nothing to big. Tides were super low so we fished the channels. Plum Nasty was color of choice. No offense Tobin, but I can't seem to get away from my Paul Brown's. Confidence thing.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Oh, I'm still going to fish with other baits too.. I use my bait when I need it and still use fat boys when I can use them. it's more like a 66degree wedge in the bag when you need it you got it.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice report!

I fished out of Bluffs the 15 and 16th throwing paddle tails. I didn't care much for the rain but the fish were hungry; which made the rain tolerable. 

Are you fishing the Paul Brown's drifting or wading?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Wading, I got skunked yesterday. East Kleberg, over to Rocky, east to the Gutters, then back North to KRS. One keeper trout... Went over my waders and ruined my phone at KRS. One of those days.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

bummer ... been there done that ...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

yep.. one time ... actually 2x.. I got out of the boar with the smart phone in a pocket. LOL.. ouch. I always get the insurance plan.


----------

